# Brandungskiste gesucht



## Tino

Hallo
Ich suche ne Brandungskiste ,die groß genug für das ganze Gerödel ist.
Was rein muss sind: Thermoskanne und Essensbox,Bleitasche,Vorfachtaschen, Platz für nen Pullover,diversers Kleinzeuund 1-2 Kleine Boxen.

Sie braucht keinen Tragegurt,da ich nen Trolley habe. 

Ich habe zwar ne uralte Daiwa Kiste,aber der Verschluss haut nicht mehr hin.
Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe und Vorschläge


----------



## DER MÄCHTIGE

*AW: Brandungskiste gesucht*

Hallo 

Kaufe dir die großen Kiste wie deine daiwabox. Die gibbet von allen möglichen Herstellern am günstigsten bei moritz in Kaki.

Grüße aus dem norden :vik::vik::vik:


----------



## Tino

*AW: Brandungskiste gesucht*

Danke Mächtiger

Das Problem ist aber, dass man diese Box in England bestellen muss und es viele davon gibt, leider ohne  Maße denn es gibt auch ne kleine Version davon. 

Vielleicht hat jemand nen Link von solch einer großen Box

Mit mächtigem Gruß


----------



## DER MÄCHTIGE

*AW: Brandungskiste gesucht*

Gebe mal beim  Google ein 
Angelsitzbox groß ein 53x39x41 

Grüße #6

Hab da auch 3 Stück von


----------



## Tino

*AW: Brandungskiste gesucht*

Danke 

Hoffe es klappt


----------



## dorschjaeger75

*AW: Brandungskiste gesucht*

Die Shakespeare TEAM (NICHT Beta) Box sollte genauso groß sein wie die Daiwa Box.  Am günstigsten wie schon erwähnt bei Moritz KaKi  zu bekommen.


----------



## Hering 58

*AW: Brandungskiste gesucht*



Tino schrieb:


> Danke
> 
> Hoffe es klappt


Meinst du sowas?
http://www.angelsport.de/shakespeare-team-seat-box_0164752.html


----------



## dorschjaeger75

*AW: Brandungskiste gesucht*

@Hering
Genau die Box meine ich#6
Nur das die in KaKi noch nen Zehner billiger ist


----------



## Stulle

*AW: Brandungskiste gesucht*

Team Norway Brandungskoffer Angelkoffer Bootskoffer https://www.amazon.de/dp/B00LX2P1VC/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_G6zOxbMDFA7PY


----------



## Tino

*AW: Brandungskiste gesucht*

Der ist zu klein Stulle

Danke trotzdem


----------



## madpraesi

*AW: Brandungskiste gesucht*

Hallo 
was ist hiermit  
http://www.ebay.de/itm/like/331102482869?lpid=106&chn=ps&ul_noapp=true

Gruß Christian


----------



## Tino

*AW: Brandungskiste gesucht*



Hering 58 schrieb:


> Meinst du sowas?
> http://www.angelsport.de/shakespeare-team-seat-box_0164752.html



Jawoll, diese Größe brauch ich


----------



## Tino

*AW: Brandungskiste gesucht*

Vielen Dank an alle 

Es ist die von Angel Domäne geworden. 

Danke Christian


----------



## Hering 58

*AW: Brandungskiste gesucht*



Tino schrieb:


> Vielen Dank an alle
> 
> Es ist die von Angel Domäne geworden.
> 
> Danke Christian


Sind die denn vergleichbar?


----------



## boardsurfer

*AW: Brandungskiste gesucht*

berichte mal wie sie dir gefällt wenn du sie geliefert bekommst (vor allem stabilität und stauraum)! lg


----------



## Tino

*AW: Brandungskiste gesucht*

Nach den Bildern im Internet zu urteilen, ist das ein und dieselbe Kiste. Wird nur unter anderen Marken vertickt. 

Wenn sie das ist ,schreib ich was dazu.


----------



## scotch2907

*AW: Brandungskiste gesucht*

Moin

Ja, ist ein und dieselbe Kiste.
Wenn Du die Fächer zum einhängen auch brauchst, die gibt es bei Askari.
Die Kiste hat bei mir schon einiges mitgemacht und zeigt noch keine Ermüdungserscheinungen [emoji106]


----------



## madpraesi

*AW: Brandungskiste gesucht*

Gerne gemacht und viel Spaß damit

Gruß Christian


----------



## Meefo 46

*AW: Brandungskiste gesucht*

Moin .

Habe gleiche für Brandung mit Trolley sehr zu empfehlen,

gibt es auch einhängetabletts zu und rückentragegestell.



Gruss Jochen.


----------



## Tino

*AW: Brandungskiste gesucht*

Als Trolley hab ich mir den Ekla geholt.

Mit Zwillingsbereifung.

Passen bei der Kiste ,die Einhängetabletts von der alten Daiwa Kiste?


----------



## Meefo 46

*AW: Brandungskiste gesucht*

Moin .

Genau weiss ich es nicht aber sollten passen.


----------



## scotch2907

*AW: Brandungskiste gesucht*

Ob die von der Daiwa passen weiß ich nicht, hier mal ein paar Maße, vielleicht hilft es ja ein wenig


----------



## Tino

*AW: Brandungskiste gesucht*

Danke scotch 

Morgen soll sie da sein,da werd ich es ausprobieren.


----------



## Hering 58

*AW: Brandungskiste gesucht*



Tino schrieb:


> Vielen Dank an alle
> 
> Es ist die von Angel Domäne geworden.
> 
> Danke Christian


Wenn die gleich sind ist die von der Domäne aber um einiges billiger?


----------



## Hering 58

*AW: Brandungskiste gesucht*



Tino schrieb:


> Danke scotch
> 
> Morgen soll sie da sein,da werd ich es ausprobieren.


Bin auf dein Bericht gespannt


----------



## Hering 58

*AW: Brandungskiste gesucht*

@ scotch2907 Wenn die Einhängefächer von Shakespeare passen ist es super.


----------



## Hering 58

*AW: Brandungskiste gesucht*



Meefo 46 schrieb:


> Moin .
> 
> Habe gleiche für Brandung mit Trolley sehr zu empfehlen,
> 
> gibt es auch einhängetabletts zu und rückentragegestell.
> 
> 
> 
> Gruss Jochen.


Passt das Rückentragegestell von Shakespeare auch auf das der Domäne ?


----------



## scotch2907

*AW: Brandungskiste gesucht*

Mit dem Tragegestell kann ich auch nicht helfen, ziehe meine auch auf nem Trolly. 

Aber da die beiden ja baugleich zu sein scheinen, warum nicht.
Hier noch die Bestellnummer bei Askari


----------



## Meefo 46

*AW: Brandungskiste gesucht*

Moin .

weis ich auch nicht aber hier mal schauen..http://www.shakespeare-angelgeraete.de/catalogue/zubehor,20831/sherpa-tragegestell,6272.html

http://www.fishers-paradise.de/SHAKESPEARE-Tragegestell-fuer-SEAT-BOXEN

https://www.amazon.de/SCHWARZES-SEITENFACH-SHAKESPEARE-SITZBOX-SITZKIEPE/dp/B008OVS216

sind danach gleich.


----------



## Stulle

*AW: Brandungskiste gesucht*



Tino schrieb:


> Der ist zu klein Stulle
> 
> Danke trotzdem


Mir is die andere zu groß ich nehm aber auch kein trolly. Bin auch auf den Bericht gespannt, mir sah die zu groß aus und als Sitz zu flach. Bei moritz stehen die ja zuhauf.


----------



## Stulle

*AW: Brandungskiste gesucht*



Meefo 46 schrieb:


> Moin .
> 
> weis ich auch nicht aber hier mal schauen..http://www.shakespeare-angelgeraete.de/catalogue/zubehor,20831/sherpa-tragegestell,6272.html
> 
> http://www.fishers-paradise.de/SHAKESPEARE-Tragegestell-fuer-SEAT-BOXEN
> 
> https://www.amazon.de/SCHWARZES-SEITENFACH-SHAKESPEARE-SITZBOX-SITZKIEPE/dp/B008OVS216
> 
> sind danach gleich.


Warum sollten die Chinesen auch unterschiedliche Formen benutzen![emoji1]


----------



## Tino

*AW: Brandungskiste gesucht*

Geduldet euch.

Sie kam heute und ruht sich noch im Keller aus, weil ich heute einen trinke, da ich jetzt 3 Wochen Urlaub habe. 

Spätestens Sonntag knöpf ich sie mir vor


----------



## Hering 58

*AW: Brandungskiste gesucht*



Tino schrieb:


> Geduldet euch.
> 
> Sie kam heute und ruht sich noch im Keller aus, weil ich heute einen trinke, da ich jetzt 3 Wochen Urlaub habe.
> 
> Spätestens Sonntag knöpf ich sie mir vor


Na dann mal Prost,trinke einen für mich mit.


----------



## Tino

*AW: Brandungskiste gesucht*

Danke Hartmut,dass mach ich.


----------



## Tino

*AW: Brandungskiste gesucht*

So Leute

Deckel ist drangebaut und Aufkleber sind auch drauf. 

Kiepe ist schön groß und Verarbeitung ist ok.
Halt ne Plastikkiste


----------



## Tino

*AW: Brandungskiste gesucht*





Seitentabletts sind auch schon bestellt. 

Montag geht's anne Ostsee zum Brandungsangeln


----------



## degl

*AW: Brandungskiste gesucht*



Tino schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 248289
> 
> 
> 
> Seitentabletts sind auch schon bestellt.
> 
> Montag geht's anne Ostsee zum Brandungsangeln



Beneidenswert,..........#6

Hol was raus#a

gruß degl


----------



## scotch2907

*AW: Brandungskiste gesucht*

Na, passt doch alles rein [emoji106]


----------



## Hering 58

*AW: Brandungskiste gesucht*



Tino schrieb:


> So Leute
> 
> Deckel ist drangebaut und Aufkleber sind auch drauf.
> 
> Kiepe ist schön groß und Verarbeitung ist ok.
> Halt ne Plastikkiste
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 248287


Dann sollte da ja alles rein passen.Für morgen wünsche ich dir viell Fisch. #6


----------



## Tino

*AW: Brandungskiste gesucht*

Danke euch 

Ich hoffe ein paar Flunder zu erwischen.


----------



## Hering 58

*AW: Brandungskiste gesucht*



Tino schrieb:


> Danke euch
> 
> Ich hoffe ein paar Flunder zu erwischen.


Und Tino hast welche erwischt?


----------



## Tino

*AW: Brandungskiste gesucht*

Hartmut, Montag Angel ich.
Schrieb ich auch


----------



## Hering 58

*AW: Brandungskiste gesucht*



Tino schrieb:


> Hartmut, Montag Angel ich.
> Schrieb ich auch


Tino ,habe ich überlesen.


----------



## Tino

*AW: Brandungskiste gesucht*

Heute geht's endlich zur Ostsee um meine neuen Pontos einzuweihen.


----------



## Hering 58

*AW: Brandungskiste gesucht*



Tino schrieb:


> Heute geht's endlich zur Ostsee um meine neuen Pontos einzuweihen.


Und hat es sich gelohnt?


----------



## Tino

*AW: Brandungskiste gesucht*

Leider musste ich das angeln abbrechen.
Absolut zu windig.
Stuhl weggeweht und Kraut ohne Ende. 
Diesmal stimmte der Windfinder überhaupt nicht


----------



## Hering 58

*AW: Brandungskiste gesucht*



Tino schrieb:


> Leider musste ich das angeln abbrechen.
> Absolut zu windig.
> Stuhl weggeweht und Kraut ohne Ende.
> Diesmal stimmte der Windfinder überhaupt nicht


Schade


----------



## Hering 58

*AW: Brandungskiste gesucht*

War heute bei Moritz in Kaki und habe mir auch eine Brandungskiste gekauft.Und zwar die Steelpower Red Beach Box mit zwei abnehmbaren Seitenfächern,einem gepolsterten Tragegurt und ein Sitzpolster.War im Angebot für 39,99 Euro.


----------



## Andal

*AW: Brandungskiste gesucht*

Sehr guter Preis!


----------



## Hering 58

*AW: Brandungskiste gesucht*



Andal schrieb:


> Sehr guter Preis!


Habe ich mir auch gesagt und zugeschlagen.


----------



## degl

*AW: Brandungskiste gesucht*



Hering 58 schrieb:


> Habe ich mir auch gesagt und zugeschlagen.



Da haste nix verkehrt gemacht.........#6

gruß degl


----------



## Ansgar Ragentor

*AW: Brandungskiste gesucht*

Hallo Tino!

Hast Du jetzt diese: http://www.angel-domaene.de/angel-domaene-jumbo-sitz-box--9031.html ?

Kannst Du die empfehlen? Haben die Kisten oben kein Fach mehr für Kleinkrams?!


----------



## Tino

*AW: Brandungskiste gesucht*

Ja diese habe ich und die seitlichen Ablagen hab ich mir bei Amazon bestellt


----------



## Ansgar Ragentor

*AW: Brandungskiste gesucht*

Ja fein... Danke! :m


----------



## Tino

*AW: Brandungskiste gesucht*

Bitte |wavey:


----------



## keilerkopf

*AW: Brandungskiste gesucht*

Hi, nutze diese Kiste hier:

https://www.bauhaus.info/werkzeugkoffer-werkzeugboxen/wisent-toolbox-26-59-/p/11148923

 Paßt bisher alles rein (3 Rollen, Bleie, Vorfächer, Kopflampe etc.)
 Kann mich draufsetzen und passt super auf die Sackkarre.

 Grüße
 keilerkopf


----------



## Heilbutt

*AW: Brandungskiste gesucht*

Hallo,
die Angeldomäne-Box sieht wirklich gut aus!

Ich hab seit Jahren die hier in Gebrauch...:

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=319977&page=3


Gruß

Holger


----------



## Francis

*AW: Brandungskiste gesucht*

Hallo zusammen,

kann mir jemand sagen, welches Innenmaß die Brandungskisten von Shakespeare oder Angel Domäne (scheinen ja wirklich die gleichen zu sein) am Boden haben? Leider finde ich hierzu keine Angaben im Internet und bevor ich sie bestelle, würde ich gerne wissen, ob meine Tackleboxen von Fox quer reinpassen (breite 36cm).

Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe und Petri!


----------



## Tino

*AW: Brandungskiste gesucht*

Passen locker rein


----------



## dorschjaeger75

*AW: Brandungskiste gesucht*



Tino schrieb:


> Passen locker rein


Auch quer?? Hat die echt ne breite von 36,5 am BODEN??


----------



## Francis

*AW: Brandungskiste gesucht*

sieht für mich auch so aus, als wäre sie unten wesentlich schmaler. Zur Not muss ich sie halt "längs" reinstellen, quer wäre aber schon schöner ;-).


----------



## Tino

*AW: Brandungskiste gesucht*

Warum soll sie unbedingt quer rein???


----------



## dorschjaeger75

*AW: Brandungskiste gesucht*

Verstehe ich zwar auch nicht, aber es wurde danach gefragt und in sofern versuche ich darauf zu antworten. ..


----------



## Stulle

*AW: Brandungskiste gesucht*

Ich glaube die sind zu schmal für quer.


----------



## Francis

*AW: Brandungskiste gesucht*

Aus Gründen der "Raumoptimierung" ;-). Benötige die Kiste nicht zum Brandungsangeln. Durchs quer reinstellen hätte ich einfach an der Seite genügend Platz für das andere Equipment. 

Aber vielen Dank für die Hilfe! Nutze das Board nur recht selten, bin aber immer wieder begeistert von der Qualität und Schnelligkeit der Antworten #6


----------



## Tino

*AW: Brandungskiste gesucht*

Ok ,dass ist natürlich ein Grund.

Stell sie doch hochkant an eine der Wände,so nimmt sie nicht viel Platz weg.


Vielleicht gibt es ja noch bessere Vorschläge.


----------



## Klaus S.

*AW: Brandungskiste gesucht*

Es gibt von den Shakespeare 2 verschieden große Boxen.


----------



## scotch2907

*AW: Brandungskiste gesucht*

Hab gerade mal einen Zollstock über das Sitzkissen gehalten das dazu geliefert wird und das ist ca. 28,5 x 46 cm. 
Das Kissen liegt bei mir immer unten drin, also kommt das mit dem Innenmaß in etwa so hin.

Deine Kisten da hochkant reinzustellen ist wohl wirklich die platzsparendste Möglichkeit.


----------



## KillBabyKill

*AW: Brandungskiste gesucht*

Ich hätte noch drei oder vier von den Einhängeboxen über. Bei Interesse einfach kurz melden.
 Ich benutze die Box zum sicheren Transport meiner Angelsachen nach Norwegen. Daher sind die oberen Einhängeboxen zu viel.


----------



## Bellyboatangler

*AW: Brandungskiste gesucht*

die Beta version ist sehr kleiner.  Ich habe mehrere Brandungsboxen. Je nach Einsatzgebiet fertig gepackt. Rollen rein und fertig. Muss sagen ich habe alle gewonnen


----------



## Bellyboatangler

*AW: Brandungskiste gesucht*

die Beta version ist sehr kleiner.  Ich habe mehrere Brandungsboxen. Je nach Einsatzgebiet fertig gepackt. Rollen rein und fertig. Muss sagen ich habe alle gewonnen. 

Nebenbei kann man auch zubehoer kaufen.
Auf dieser seite mal paar ideen 

Www.damiltech.co.uk

Schaut euch auch mdi baitwaiter und shakespeare top box an.


----------



## scotch2907

*AW: Brandungskiste gesucht*

Das mit dem kleinen Haubendämpfer find ich ja top.


----------



## Hering 58

*AW: Brandungskiste gesucht*



scotch2907 schrieb:


> Das mit dem kleinen Haubendämpfer find ich ja top.


Ist ja der Hammer.


----------



## Maxthecat

*AW: Brandungskiste gesucht*

Moin !
Zum Feederangeln gibt es doch auch so ne Boxen mit Schanierdeckel . Die sind sehr flach gewesen undauch nicht billig .

Also hatte ich mal bei ebay geschaut und dort gab es denn diese " Euroboxen " in verschiedenen Größen zu kaufen . Preislich nicht ganz sooo teuer wie für die Feederangelei .
http://www.ebay.de/itm/Stapel-Behal...638278?hash=item4898d36d86:g:YVoAAMXQuTNTPWk2


----------



## Tino

*AW: Brandungskiste gesucht*

Hallo 
Auf YouTube habe ich Boxen gesehen, die oben in die Brandungskiste passen.
Kurz gemessen und bestellt.

Die Maße der Boxen sind 34,5 x 25,5 x 6,0 und sind von Spro 













Beim obersten Bild sieht man, dass ich ne kleine Wulst wegfräsen musste, damit beide passen.


----------



## Hering 58

*AW: Brandungskiste gesucht*



Tino schrieb:


> Hallo
> Auf YouTube habe ich Boxen gesehen, die oben in die Brandungskiste passen.
> Kurz gemessen und bestellt.
> 
> Die Maße der Boxen sind 34,5 x 25,5 x 6,0 und sind von Spro
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 255675
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 255676
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 255677
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 255678
> 
> 
> Beim obersten Bild sieht man, dass ich ne kleine Wulst wegfräsen musste, damit beide passen.



Sieht richtig gut uns passt wie angegossen.


----------



## Tino

*AW: Brandungskiste gesucht*

So isses Hartmut

Die passen so genial - wie dafür gemacht


----------



## kefal

*AW: Brandungskiste gesucht*

Hi Tino,
ist die Box eigentlich auch wasserdicht ? ( ich meine hier natürlich Regen von oben und von der Seite )
Auf dem Bild sieht es so aus als hätte diese vorne unterm Deckel löcher.

Gruß

Kefal


----------

